# Natural Remedies for Dry, Itchy Winter Skin Problems



## SeaBreeze (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm already using the omega 3 and coconut oil, which helps with healthy skin. Here's some things you can do to avoid dry, itchy, winter skin problems... :winter1:

Quote:

Winter Got You Feeling Dry and Itchy? Virtually All the Rescue Remedies Can Be Found in Your Kitchen

Reduced humidity combined with colder temperatures tends to wreak havoc on your skin. Many suffer with dry, scaly, itchy skin during winter months even if they don’t have a diagnosable skin problem like eczema.

This is commonly referred to as “winter itch,” caused when your skin is depleted of moisture. Fortunately, there are simple and inexpensive remedies for this problem.

While conventional advice typically includes using petrolatum-based moisturizers, I recommend avoiding creams with petrolatum or mineral oils due to their carcinogenic potential. Mineral oil is also comedogenic, meaning it blocks your pores and your skin’s natural respiration process, which can lead to blackheads and pimples.

It’s important to remember that your skin is the largest organ of your body, and nearly everything you put on it is readily absorbed. Therefore, avoiding slathering anything on your skin that you wouldn’t consider eating is rather sage advice.

I firmly believe you need to approach topical skin care as you approach your diet, and only feed your skin the best ingredients from nature, forgoing toxic chemicals at all costs.

Previous research has shown that women absorb an estimated five pounds of chemicals a year just from the makeup they use! Two effective remedies against dry, itchy winter skin that I will address here are:

Getting sufficient amounts of animal-based omega-3 fats in your diet, and
Using coconut oil to moisturize your skin

In addition to that, I’ll also point out some other dietary measures that can make a big difference—and of course we can’t forget about drinking water to stay hydrated.

Read more here: http://healthimpactnews.com/2013/cur...kin-naturally/


----------



## That Guy (Nov 15, 2013)

You have saved the day!  Was just whining about my dry, itchy winter skin and we're barely into fall . . .


----------



## nan (Nov 15, 2013)

Pawpaw ointment is very good for dry skin as well.


----------



## savtoosh (Nov 27, 2013)

I don't get itchy, dry skin in cold weather. But what I do get is even worse, I think. My upper lip gets chapped and the skin would split. Not on the outside where anyone can easily see. The inside part, the part that's right in front of my teeth. It hurts like a mouth sore and swells. I would look like someone punched my mouth. I had to keep explaining what happened when people ask how or who hurt me. What's really irritating about it is I don't get any sort of "advance notice". My lips would be okay today but any drastic change in temperature overnight would mean I'll wake up like that. I'm perpetually curing and not preventing. Does anyone have any tips for me?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 27, 2013)

I recommend a good quality extra virgin unrefined coconut oil taken internally daily (1 tablespoon).  It will help hydrate the skin, has many other health benefits, and you can swish some in your mouth also to soothe and kill bacteria.  I take coconut oil every day in the hopes of preventing Alzheimer's Disease, and I definitely notice the good side effects of smooth skin.


----------



## savtoosh (Nov 28, 2013)

SeaBreeze said:


> I recommend a good quality extra virgin unrefined coconut oil taken internally daily (1 tablespoon).  It will help hydrate the skin, has many other health benefits, and you can swish some in your mouth also to soothe and kill bacteria.  I take coconut oil every day in the hopes of preventing Alzheimer's Disease, and I definitely notice the good side effects of smooth skin.



Thanks, SeaBreeze! I'll give that a try


----------



## babyboomer (Nov 28, 2013)

We got PawPaw cream awailable in australia. it des work wandes! $ 2 at aldi, $ 3.75 ar chemist warehouse.
Olive oil does wanders on dry skin.
a few drops in rubber glove, when doing dishes, Woow.


----------



## Diwundrin (Nov 28, 2013)

My father used olive oil as aftershave moisturiser all his life.  
He died at 64 looking 40 so it's a toss up if it was worth it I guess.


----------



## Anne (Nov 28, 2013)

Seabreeze, thanks for the info on mineral oil; I used to use it, but read about it being a drying agent rather than moisturizng.  I didn't know about the rest of it.
I do use some coconut oil, too; which does seem to help with dry skin.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 28, 2013)

I walk around the house barefoot a lot, and I don't know if that contributes to the problem, but I sometimes get really dry/cracked heels on my feet.  It's a hassle to do, but I just did it again a few days ago.  I put a thick cream on my feet, either vitamin E crème or Shea Butter crème.  This stuff is super greasy, and really can't be used for just everyday moisturizing...would stain any fabric it came in contact with, etc.  

Anyhoo, I slather that stuff on my feet, cover them in plastic bags, and put socks over that for bedtime.  Three nights in a row usually does the trick, and I'm good to go for awhile longer.


----------



## GDAD (Nov 28, 2013)

Buy an *aloe vera cactus*, & just cut of a piece squeeze the sap out & rub it onto your skin!....it's natural!
YOU CAN GROW IT IN A POT!


----------



## Anne (Nov 28, 2013)

Seabreeze, I use a shea butter and vitamin e mixture for an eye cream.  It is a bit greasy, but if I put it on lightly it seems to sink in quickly. 

 GDAD, that's a succulent right??  I have a problem growing those; they die for me...don't know if there's not enough light, or I overwater - but yes, aloe vera is good to have.  I read that the  juice is used by cancer patients after chemo to help with the nausea and aftereffects.


----------



## GDAD (Nov 30, 2013)

Anne said:


> Seabreeze, I use a shea butter and vitamin e mixture for an eye cream.  It is a bit greasy, but if I put it on lightly it seems to sink in quickly.
> 
> GDAD, that's a succulent right??  I have a problem growing those; they die for me...don't know if there's not enough light, or I overwater - but yes, aloe vera is good to have.  I read that the  juice is used by cancer patients after chemo to help with the nausea and aftereffects.



Anne I was given one in a pot I re-potted it every two years lasted 8 years before i managed to kill it. 
I have had 3 since the first potted sitting outside water once a week & some food every 6 months.


----------



## babyboomer (Nov 30, 2013)

Any moisturising cream with vitamine E is ok. And ussually, the cheaper are better, as with expensive you just paying extra for a bit of scent, brand name and a fancy jar.


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 30, 2013)

1. Get rid of the roommate that turns the heat up to 90 degrees.

2. Use udder balm - works wonders.


----------



## Anne (Nov 30, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> 1. Get rid of the roommate that turns the heat up to 90 degrees.
> 
> 2. Use udder balm - works wonders.



Did you just utter 'bomb'??!  Careful, there....


----------



## babyboomer (Nov 30, 2013)

It seems, that the "Udder" conversation is going 'out of hand" LOL


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 30, 2013)

I thought I could milk it for a while yet, but I guess I should just bag it before I balm again.


----------



## babyboomer (Nov 30, 2013)

Why they called "UDDERS"? First you pull one, then the udder!!
We are going "off topic"!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 30, 2013)

Have some Bag Balm (Vermont's Original) here, don't like it.  If any of the skin is broken or sensitive, it stings like crazy.  Haven't seen it perform miracles either on dry heels, etc.


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 30, 2013)

SeaBreeze said:


> Have some Bag Balm (Vermont's Original) here, don't like it.  If any of the skin is broken or sensitive, it stings like crazy.  Haven't seen it perform miracles either on dry heels, etc.



That's interesting, because most of the people I've known that use it are happy with it. Perhaps their skin isn't broken.

Now you've got me wondering what the poor cow feels like if she's got cracked teats - youch!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 30, 2013)

I thought of that too!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 17, 2017)

Still taking coconut oil for dry skin and other things, using Curel Ultra Healing lotion on legs and arms, and Alba Botanicals Hawaiian moisture cream with Jasmine and Vit. E on my face.  Super dry where I live and use a tiny humidifier on my end table in winter months.  My nostrils will actually get tender and bleed from the dryness if I'm not careful.


----------

